# Graham McNeill's Ultramarines Series / Necron books?



## Silensedge (Apr 2, 2010)

Any word of a seventh book coming out (I think "The Chapter's Due" is number 6)? Does the book seem to end in a way that there'd be a seventh? I'm on book five right now and I would like to know if I should start saving to buy Horus heresy books or just wait for a new Ultramarines book. I was planning on reading the HH books if the Ultramarines didn't have anything coming out.

Also - Are there any good Necron books out? Not necessarily based purely on Necrons, but with a decent amount of them in. "Bringer of Darkness" had Necrons for the last few chapters and the rest was how Pavonis fell into the state it's in. there were more Eldar than Necrons and the book's title reflects on a C'tan!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/The-Fall-of-Damnos.html

Clad within the darkness I come, to bring a morsel to entreat the desperate Necron fanboy...

Fall of Damnos should border upon madness, with its unique style...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

isnt the book called _Nightbringer_? not _Bringer of Darkness_?


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

The book is indeed called Nightbringer (started it yesterday).

So far the final installment of the Soul Drinkers saga, Hellforged, has some Necron action in it...


----------



## Aeneas (Sep 23, 2010)

*For Necrons, see Blood Ravens - The Dawn of War Omnibus*

One of the books in C.S. Goto's Blood Ravens - The Dawn of War Omnibus has necrons in it.

The first book is mostly Blood Ravens versus Orks & Chaos, with the Eldar skulking around. But the second book might be pique your interest if you're looking for Necrons. There's not loads about them, but they're there none the less.

It's a fantastic omnibus as well, and was my entry in to BL!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Dark Apostle has some necrons too in it but not much.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Caves of Ice of the Caiphas Cain series has Necrons in it as well. They don't get to much face time, mostly because if they did the protagonists would likely be mauled beyond reason, but you can't have everything.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Necrons i think in the Word bearer books are a bit more mainstream(story line wise) with the nexus doohickey!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There's a new Death Korps of Krieg _Dead Man Walking_ Imperial Guard Novel coming out later this year (I think) featuring Necrons as the main enemy.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good shit then, i understand why its called dead men walking then lol.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Most definitely check out the Hellforged!
This is the 4th book in The Soul Drinkers series...initially after reading the Souldrinker Omnibus? I was kind of on the fence as to wether or not I liked this renegade chapter of Astartes that are also now Mutants. There was just something I didn't care to much about in the initial trilogy.
I decided to read Hellforged just to take a break from the other Warhammer 40k Novels I was reading (Gaunts Ghost "Founding" Omnibus as "The Inquision War" Omnibus too).
I have to say that I really found myself enjoying "Hellforged" a lot! Very well written!
I not only liked the wretched Mechanicum characters  but I also really enjoyed learning more about The Necron and the various forms they come in (much different than in previous novels I read with them in it!!).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Also, remember that Jim Swallow is writing a novel about the Sisters and (the aftermath of) the first Imperial encounter with the Necrons--here.


----------

